
Alphabet's Eric Schmidt: Why Google can have trouble ranking 'truth' - jonbaer
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/21/alphabets-eric-schmidt-why-google-can-have-trouble-ranking-truth.html
======
mtgx
Well, at least they are starting to admit it. But their "zero-rank" answer at
the top of the search page has been a _completely contradiction_ of that. But
they seem to be getting rid of it (can't find the link right now, but I read
about the story on a SEO site yesterday), which I think is a net positive
decision.

Now, I wonder how they'll fix this for Google Assistant, which will likely
continue to give people the One And Only Truth™, when asked something.

